# FR: pendant + imparfait ?



## nath1

Hi all hope everything is going well. Ok i read somewhere that with the imparfait you used "depuis" is this a set rule for instance......"ma famille y mangeait PENDANT deux ans parce que nous n'avions pas assez d'argent à vivre". Help im a little please confused  cheers nathan


----------



## Herr Fixxxer

Well, being a native French speaker I never quite learned the rules, it comes naturally. Anyway, the rules are not very clear, all I can tell you is that we'd rather say :

"Ma famille y *a mangé* pendant deux ans parce que nous n'avions [...]"
The passé composé sounds better here.


----------



## gweched

To complete Fixxxer's explanation, we use the passé composé because this action (manger) was repeated during this specific period.
We would use rhe imparfait "nous y mangions parce que nous n'avions pas d'argent" to be less precise and to insist on the duration.
The imparfait is used for descriptions or long actions.
Hope it helps!


----------



## privatedomain

Dropping to your very interesting discussion, I found few examples where we have "pendant" and imparfait. Anybody could clarify why is that?
1.Ils étaient donc ensemble pendant toutes ces années.
2. C’est là, dans cette villa, que j’étudias en cachette pendant la guerre. 
3. Pendant tout ce temps la douleur augmentait. Et ils couraient après les voitures, les médecins, les ampoules, les infirmières.
I though with pendant we have always passe compose or simple but these are examples from novels, so they can't be wrong!
Cheers!


----------



## jann

> I though with pendant we have always passe compose or simple


It is true that we very often need one of these two tenses with _pendant_.... but not always. 

Why?

Remember, the passé composé is for punctual actions and things of definite duration.  Since we often use the word _pendant_ do define the duration (_pendant 2 ans, pendant 30 minutes,_ etc.), that means we often use it with passé composé.  But as your example sentences demonstrate, it is quite possible to use _pendant_ without actually putting definite limits on when the event happened (_pendant ma jeunesse, pendant la guerre, _etc).  And when we are describing the past, or mentioning events of indefinite duration (habits, repeated actions, etc.), we need the imperfect.

The first sentence is a clear description, and _toutes ces années _is not a definite duration.
The second sentence mentions the repeated action or habit of studying secretly, and "during the war" is not really a definite duration either.
The third sentence is again a description, and _tout ce temps_ isn't really definite either.

Does that help?


----------



## nouvelleprof

I just read through the above explanations and want to double check a hunch. Originally I thought the correct sentence would read "Pendant 5 ans, il nous envoyait une carte de Noël, et puis, il a arrêté." But, is it actually "il nous a envoyé"? I thought it would be "nous envoyait" to mean "he would send us (annually)." Merci!


----------



## olivier68

Le meilleur temps ici serait (sans trop avoir le contexte) , le passé simple : l'action est certes répétitive, mais elle est achevée.

Pendant 5 ans, il nous envoya une carte de Noël

ou le passé composé (moins littéraire) :

Pendant 5 ans, il nous a envoyé une carte de Noël

Selon le contexte, vous pouvez aussi utiliser le futur antérieur:

Pendant 5 ans, il nous aura envoyé...


Attention, je pars ici du principe que l'action d'envoyer est achevée. Et non pas qu'elle se situe dans le futur.


----------



## quinoa

Attention, 'a envoyé" est le passé composé...


----------



## quinoa

Quant au choix entre passé simple, passé composé ou futur antérieur, tout dépend du reste du contexte et de la continuité "temporelle", j'entends au niveau du choix des temps utilisés par la suite... On ne peut "jongler" avec les temps, il faut garder une cohérence.


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir Quinoa,

Oups... désolé pour la bourde. Je viens de corriger.

La concordance des temps française est plutôt souple... mais je suis bien d'accord avec vous que tout n'est pas permis. Il faut effectivement assurer, belle expression, la "continuité temporelle". Mais il est souvent difficile de répondre précisément sans complet contexte. D'un autre côté, je comprends tout à fait que nos interlocuteurs puissent avoir des difficultés à contextualiser : le contexte lié au sens n'est pas toujours le même que le contexte grammatical formel.


----------



## nouvelleprof

Sorry for not being clear: the instruction is choosing between the imparfait and the passé composé. I appreciate all the explanations about other tenses though. So Il nous a envoyé?


----------



## quinoa

As the first clause with verb "envoyer" is followed by "il a arrêté", the best is "il nous a envoyé".

If you opt for "il nous envoyait", it would suggest such following clause as "et cela nous faisait bien plaisir". Choosing the imparfait tense implies a sort of development of the idea "envoyer" because this tense kind of arrests the flow of time so as to "describe" the moment, the atmosphere.


----------



## quinoa

And if you use "futur antérieur" with "il nous aura envoyé", you focus on the situation of the narrator looking back to that time and "taking stock" of the events, enhancing the length of time that has passed. 
This is my "feeling" about it...


----------



## Maître Capello

nouvelleprof said:


> Sorry for not being clear: the instruction is choosing between the imparfait and the passé composé. I appreciate all the explanations about other tenses though. So Il nous a envoyé?


Yes, _Il nous a envoyé_. 

Only the passé composé makes sense in your context. By the way, there are only very few contexts where the imparfait would be appropriate with _pendant 5 ans_.


----------



## olivier68

Oui, mais je ne suis pas certain que ce soit si peu courant.
La question à se poser pour le choix du temps est l'achèvement, ou pas, de l'action, introduite par "pendant".

Un exemple qui ne me semble pas incorrect : "Rappelons-nous que, pendant des années, chaque matin, il prenait le train chaque jour pour aller travailler".

L'utilisation de l'imparfait me semble ici rappeler la répétition de l'action (action cependant implicitement achevée, ici), même si on pourrait tout aussi bien dire:

"[...] pendant des années, il a pris le train [...])


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

olivier68 said:


> Oui, mais je ne suis pas certain que ce soit si peu courant.
> La question à se poser pour le choix du temps est l'achèvement, ou pas, de l'action, introduite par "pendant".
> 
> Un exemple qui ne me semble pas incorrect : "Rappelons-nous que, pendant des années, chaque matin, il prenait le train chaque jour pour aller travailler".
> 
> L'utilisation de l'imparfait me semble ici rappeler la répétition de l'action (action cependant implicitement achevée, ici), même si on pourrait tout aussi bien dire:
> 
> "[...] pendant des années, il a pris le train [...])




That's right. Opting for the  _passé composé_ or the imperfect may result in a different meaning in some sentences:

1.Pendant l'été, ils passaient une semaine sur la côte.
2. Pendant l'été , ils ont passé une semaine sur la côte.

In 1 the imperfect denotes a repeated action ( every summer ). In 2 the event has been definitively achieved, so that _l'été_ necessary means _this past summer_.


----------



## Maître Capello

olivier68 said:


> Oui, mais je ne suis pas certain que ce soit si peu courant.


Je suis d'accord que l'imparfait ne serait pas si inhabituel que ça avec _pendant *des années*_, mais je ne l'emploierais personnellement pas spontanément avec _pendant *5 ans*_.


----------



## olivier68

Oui, je suis d'accord si la durée est effectivement clairement définie.


----------

